# Magic Lantern manual colour temperature



## Tinky (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi ML users.

I'm shooting a couple of interviews in a large factory building lit by horrible overhead sodium bulbs.

I'm going to filter my tungsten lights to try and get close to the sodium as possible so that the subject looks fairly well matched with the ambient lights.

I'm going to use reds, as I will need to filter any light, and these have the most punch when the floorspace / situation allows.

I've checked my mired shifts and gel numbers and picked up the appropriate sheets from Lee today (went for Tungsten to Urban Sodium and enough CTO to double up two heads)

Using the manual WB on camera today with a grey card, my RAW conversion is rating the lights at 2000, but there is still a very slight orange cast, nothing that a bit of 3 way CC won't be able to make reasonable, but I don't really want reasonable, I want right.

I reckon that putting the urban sodium gel over the tungstens is the closest but I reckon this is maybe 1800k or therabouts, so my question is...

... does anybody who uses ML know if you can get beyond the lower CT limit that canon impose (seems to be 2000k) with ML installed?

I'll shoot with a greyscale card in the header reel for post balancing anyway, but I like to get it as close to right in the can, if I can.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2015)

Tinky said:


> ... does anybody who uses ML know if you can get beyond the lower CT limit that canon impose (seems to be 2000k) with ML installed?



Yes, I know. Yes, you can - and then some: There are specialized settings just for this very purpose ("WBShift") and you can individually tweak the multipliers.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 5, 2015)

so can you do the same test shot and same method of the canon os, or would you dial in specific ct? or can you use some kind of auto-lock?

i need to be able to set it and then lock it.

many thanks Marsu


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2015)

Tinky said:


> so can you do the same test shot and same method of the canon os, or would you dial in specific ct? or can you use some kind of auto-lock?i need to be able to set it and then lock it.



I guess this is how it works, ML doesn't care about Canon limits unless invalid values brick your camera (and they do test for this thoroughly). 

I never use custom wb though as I don't do the video thing and shoot raw stills. Just try it, installation is 10min and you can remove ML anytime you want or start the camera w/o it. Otherwise it's nice seeing you on CR , but for ML usability their own forum is really the place to go: http://magiclantern.fm/forum/


----------

